# [RISOLTO] XvMC e driver intel

## uoslagelo

ciao gentooisti,

chi di voi ha XvMC attivato correttamente? Dal man di intel ho letto questo:

```

Option "XvMC" "boolean"

              Enable  XvMC driver. Current support MPEG2 MC on 915/945 and G33 series.  User should

              provide absolute path to libIntelXvMC.so in XvMCConfig file.

              Default: Disabled.

```

Come dice il man, XvMC è attivabile sui chipset G33 che ho. Per conferma ho guardato in dmesg:

```

[    0.180155] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel G33 Chipset

```

Quindi dovrei poter usufruire di questa caratteristica. Modifico xorg.con aggiungendo queste due righe:

```

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"               "7"

   #Option     "XvMC"                 "True"

```

Nonostante ciò dal log di Xorg leggo:

```

**) intel(0): Option "XvMC" "True"

(**) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder enabled

(WW) intel(0): [XvMC] fail to init batch buffer

XvMC driver initialize failed.

(WW) intel(0): Option "XvMCSurfaces" is not used

```

controllo eselect

```

eselect xvmc list

Available XvMC implementations  ( * is current ):

  [1]   xorg-x11

  [2]   intel *

```

e sembra tutto apposto. Qualche idea??? Googlando non ho trovato niente  :Sad: Last edited by uoslagelo on Wed Dec 02, 2009 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

probabilmente ti serve un kernel abbastanza recente (io uso il 2.6.31-gentoo-r5) e devi caricare il modulo i915 con l'opzione modset=1.

vedi qui per approfondimenti.

----------

## uoslagelo

ho l'ultimo kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6, driver intel 2.8.1. Ho provato anche con il modset=1, ma non funziona ancora

----------

## cloc3

 *uoslagelo wrote:*   

> driver intel 2.8.1

 allora, speriamo che il problema sia nella versione del driver.

i driver intel stanno evolvendo molto rapidamente, come già discusso in questa discussione.

----------

## uoslagelo

Avevi ragione! Il problema era il driver. Ho messo l'ultimo (2.9.1) e sembra che ora xvmc sia attivo

```

(**) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): [XvMC] i915_xvmc driver initialized.

```

Avevo dato per scontato che il problema non fossero i driver (dati stabili nel portage)

----------

